# Home Gym Mirror



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

For all those that have a home gym, can you recommend somewhere to get a decent mirror. Thinking 6x4ft safety. Or hard plastic if possible? Cheers


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Better problems to have.

Most are paying above and beyond for a set of 1980s sand filled york dumbbells.

I'd try gumtree, wouldn't have thought it really mattered if there was a frame or not.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

IKEA sell large mirrors as a stand alone purchase. Having sex in front of it will be more entertaining than lifting weights though


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Thought about the high street? - plenty of shops being stripped out, sadly...

Amazon's not too bad but maybe a little fragile at 4mm...






still you could quite safely stick this light one to the ceiling :whistling:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MW1 said:


> For all those that have a home gym, can you recommend somewhere to get a decent mirror. Thinking 6x4ft safety. Or hard plastic if possible? Cheers


 I looked into all this a while back and found the best value for money is wardrobe door mirrors...

I picked up 3 sliding wardrobe mirrored doors (real glass and aluminium frame) for £30 and paid another £15 for a bloke to deliver them, they are 7x3ft each and I have taken the edges of 2 of them and joined them up behind the power rack, so the crease line is hidden by the lat attachment. Now have a 6ft wall of glass on one side and other wall has other mirror centred and free standing against the wall, I also painted the edges black to match my gym lol.

Always a few going on FB marketplace or Gumtree.


----------

